# Adivice about a dented helmet?



## mriviecc (Feb 18, 2015)

I inspected my helmet this morning after a full day of riding yesterday and i discovered a small dent in back of my new helmet. I did take an accidental stumble - not even a crash - down by the lift area and banged the back of my head in the very soft snow - no where near the hardest ive ever hit my head from a crash. I wasnt moving fast at all or felt like the lights were about to go out. The helmet is only a few weeks old. Its a a smith vantage mips helmet. I pulled the lining and cant see any cracks or deformities in the foam. Think i need to replace the helmet? Thanks.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

You must have hit something hard and pointy to make that dent. I would say def needs replacing as that's now a weak point. You can try contacting Smith though to see if you can convince them that soft snow did it and it's a warranty fix


----------



## mriviecc (Feb 18, 2015)

Thats what i thought when I saw the dent, but i was going super slow on the flats at the lift line. No rocks or anything jutting up through the snow. Maybe I hit a persons board or skis. I'll call Smith and see what they say about getting a replacement.


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

i have a smiths maze and it dents really easy. some guy pulled down the safety bar on the lift when i wasnt looking and put a nice dent in my helmet.


----------



## mriviecc (Feb 18, 2015)

I can see how the newer lighter helmets can dent more easily. The outer shell on older helmets i own seem a bit more thicker and sturdier than the newer and lighter abs shell on this new vantage.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If you didn't notice the bonk when it happened, I wouldn't worry abt it too much...and yes smith maze helmets easily dent.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

youre probably fine but i would look in to getting a new one. I HATE wearing my helmet but force myself to do it. If I'm doing it, I want zero doubts that it is at its highest functioning capability.


----------



## dokturdeth (12 mo ago)

wkd said:


> i have a smiths maze and it dents really easy. some guy pulled down the safety bar on the lift when i wasnt looking and put a nice dent in my helmet.


Did you have to replace it after that???


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I would look closely at the internal structure of the helmet and see if the foam has any cracks or loss of integrety. The outer skin of this Smith Vantage looks pretty light weight. It looks sort of okay from the pics. Some helmets have a harder external shell which protects it from any impact damage.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

That dent looks to me more like it was caused by something in your car/trunk and maybe a heavy bag/boots were thrown on top of it ? If you’re concerned about it replace it but I bet it’s fine. Maybe send a pic to Smith to see if they’ll even warranty it and if not, you won’t be out a helmet for a couple weeks

Most helmets are just a very thin plastic shell covering foam etc, that dent doesn’t look like it caused any structural damage.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

How do you delete posts, just realized this is from ‘18

Doh


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Powdertrax said:


> How do you delete posts, just realized this is from ‘18
> 
> Doh


You have to live with the shame.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Say it ain’t so


----------

